# Linux auf Ion Platform



## heinz-otto (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in der aktuellen PCGH gerade den Artikel über Ion bzw. die ITX-PCs im Eigenbau gelesen. Seit einiger Zeit bin ich am Überlegen, meinen Linux Server, der zur Zeit in einem normalen Desktop Rechner läuft, auf solch einen Mini-PC umzustellen. Er soll im privaten Bereich ein paar einfache Netzwerkdienste (Samba-Domain, FTP, DNS) übernehmen, evtl. auch mal eine kleinere Runde UT2004 hosten. Zur Zeit nutze ich dafür SuSE 11.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie gut die Hardware der Mini-PCs, v.a. Chipsatz und die Anbindung der Festplatte per SATA, von SuSE unterstützt werden? Ratet ihr mir zu einem Selbstbau? Ich finde den in der PCGH vorgestellten Ion 330 von Asrock sowohl preislich als auch von der Ausstattung her ziemlich interessant.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2009)

Die Ion Plattorm ist für Server-Tätigkeiten denkbar schlecht geeignet.
Hier zählt nämlich einzig Prozessor und NIC-Leistung, was bei ION beides nicht wirklich vorhanden ist.

Der Grafikchip, der sonst den Atom raus reißt, ist unter Linux afaik kaum für weiterführende Aufgaben zu gebrauchen, und im Serverbetrieb mal sowieso nicht.

Wenn du also einen ITX-Server aufbauen willst, dann nehm ein AM2 oder 775 ITX-Board mit einer "richtigen" DC-CPU.
Die Chipsatzunterstützung(und erst recht S-ATA) ist absolut kein Problem.


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Juli 2009)

Phoronix hat grade ein Nettop mit Ion getestet, die Doom-Engine kommt auf etwa 20FPS für selber spielen:
[Phoronix] ASRock NetTop ION 330 Review
Dank VDPAU taugt der für Videos auf jeden Fall (da streikt der Atom ja sonst schon), aber sonst wird GPGPU-Computing ja noch nicht unterstützt.


----------



## riedochs (12. Juli 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Ion Plattorm ist für Server-Tätigkeiten denkbar schlecht geeignet.
> Hier zählt nämlich einzig Prozessor und NIC-Leistung, was bei ION beides nicht wirklich vorhanden ist.



So nicht richtig. Samba, FTP und DNS, da langweilt sich selbst mein Epia C3 mit 1GHz, was von der Leistung einem P3 mit 600Mhz entspricht. Man sollte sich halt nur die GUI sparen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Juli 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> So nicht richtig. Samba, FTP und DNS, da langweilt sich selbst mein Epia C3 mit 1GHz, was von der Leistung einem P3 mit 600Mhz entspricht. Man sollte sich halt nur die GUI sparen.




Naja ,soweit ist die CPU ja nun auch nicht vom Atom entfernt 
Also ich würde auch für nen Server keine IOn Plattform nehmen ,da reicht die 945 GMA auch aus .
Trotzdem bin ich auch der Meinung das ne Server CPU halbwegs was drauf haben sollte ,eine Pentium DC oder AMD 64 x2 sollte es shcon sein .
Der Atom dürfte notfalls aber auch reichen .


----------



## riedochs (13. Juli 2009)

Der ATOM ist doch etwas schneller als der uralte C3.


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. Juli 2009)

ja ,aber nicht sehr viel schneller.


----------



## riedochs (14. Juli 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ja ,aber nicht sehr viel schneller.



Doch ist er. Kann hier ziemlich direkt vergleichen.


----------



## dot (14. Juli 2009)

Hat inzwischen einer NIC Werte zur Hand?


----------



## midnight (24. Juli 2009)

Was sitzt denn da für ein LAN-Chip auf dem Board? Mit Realtek hab ich bööööse Probleme gehabt und deswegen gleich ne Intel-Karte gekauft.

Das mit der Leistung ist so ein Mythos. Ich hab nen relativ schnellen AMD-Prozessor und der langweilt sich eigentlich 24/7.

Bei interesse dem Link in meiner Signatur zur Redqueen folgen.
Ich setzt übrigens auf Ubuntu Server.

so far


----------

